# Wanna Quit Drinking? Quit Smoking



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

A new study indicates that, quit smoking would facilitate the process of quitting drinking. "It’s not nicotine but rather an as yet unknown component of tobacco smoke that’s to blame, according to research published today."

Full Article here


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

okay...

I smoke quite a lot and don't drink at all, and I know plenty of people like that.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

CaptSwan said:


> A new study indicates that, quit smoking would facilitate the process of quitting drinking. "It’s not nicotine but rather an as yet unknown component of tobacco smoke that’s to blame, according to research published today."
> 
> Full Article here


So if it's not nicotine, how would you explain people getting hooked on chewing tobacco or how people used products like SNUS as a direct replacement for cigarettes when states started instituting smoking bans in bars?


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> So if it's not nicotine, how would you explain people getting hooked on chewing tobacco or how people used products like SNUS as a direct replacement for cigarettes when states started instituting smoking bans in bars?


Well, it could be an ingredient within tobacco; which as it is, has addictive properties. I can't answer regarding the SNUS, since I'm not familiarized with it.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

CaptSwan said:


> Well, it could be an ingredient within tobacco; which as it is, has addictive properties. I can't answer regarding the SNUS, since I'm not familiarized with it.


The ingredient within tobacco that is addicting is nicotine. How about vape pens? The common denominator is the nicotine itself.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> The ingredient within tobacco that is addicting is nicotine. How about vape pens? The common denominator is the nicotine itself.


Then, nicotine must cause some sort of combined reaction with something within the alcohol that makes the process of addiction even stronger; could be the dual shock to brain chemistry of alcohol and nicotine.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

CaptSwan said:


> Then, nicotine must cause some sort of combined reaction with something within the alcohol that makes the process of addiction even stronger; could be the dual shock to brain chemistry of alcohol and nicotine.


Well yeah. That's been known for a while. There's a lot of people who smoke only while drinking. Alcohol amplifies the affects of nicotine. Obviously with the affects amplified, it leads to a higher nicotine buzz/high and therefore would probably trigger addiction greater.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

To me it felt like it was partially, but not totally the nicotine even though people said it was so l'd agree.

Tobacco, and even more specially cigarette smoke, desensitizes the mouth. Not sure l'd have started drinking liquor as easily as l did if l hadn't started smoking first, and it's nearly impossible for me to drink unchased now that l don't smoke.

But then, so does soda, especially dark soda like Coke. Almost identical effect as far as the taste bud sensitivity is concerned from my experience.

And menthol, hugely so.

Larger point being, it's all disgusting and you don't realize it until you shower and brush your teeth the next day, lol.


----------



## ThreadDeath (Oct 28, 2014)

I'd certainly stop smoking, were I forced to quit drinking _coffee_. As for alcoholic beverages, I don't really experience cigarette cravings when having one (but their combination is delightful nonetheless).


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nope, and nope.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Nicotine reduces consciousness to a level of not realizing the importance of alcohol abstinence- in my experience.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> Well yeah. That's been known for a while. There's a lot of people who smoke only while drinking. Alcohol amplifies the affects of nicotine. Obviously with the affects amplified, it leads to a higher nicotine buzz/high and therefore would probably trigger addiction greater.


Exactly, I was thinking of some sort of reaction of the sort; fascinating how chemistry can cause such a massive effect on humans.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm skeptical on that. I think it'd be the other way around. Drinking makes me want to smoke an exhaust pipe (note I didn't say 'like' an exhaust pipe).

Also dip has I believe 28 chemicals in it as it is fire cured. Cigarettes are over the 400's. I don't find dip to be very addicting (I've been a heavy dipper since I was 16). I doubt dip would have any affect. Snus on the other hand is steam cured. It has about half of the carcinogens as dip. Notice that HEAT is the significant cause of carcinogens.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Bassmasterzac said:


> I'm skeptical on that. I think it'd be the other way around. Drinking makes me want to smoke an exhaust pipe (note I didn't say 'like' an exhaust pipe).
> 
> Also dip has I believe 28 chemicals in it as it is fire cured. Cigarettes are over the 400's. I don't find dip to be very addicting (I've been a heavy dipper since I was 16). I doubt dip would have any affect. Snus on the other hand is steam cured. It has about half of the carcinogens as dip. Notice that HEAT is the significant cause of carcinogens.


I can go SNUS and stuff like Beechnut or Redman but even the smell of long cut dip make me want to throw up. I guess I had some bad experiences.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

PowerShell said:


> I can go SNUS and stuff like Beechnut or Redman but even the smell of long cut dip make me want to throw up. I guess I had some bad experiences.


It's a lot more powerful than both. Especially a dip like grizzly straight or copenhagen long cut and the wintergreen flavors. That shit is finger lickin' good man. Get ya a pinch, boy!

Try taking SMALL dips. I've given plenty of people their first dip. They either gag or actually hurl. It's not because dip is nasty. It's because they can't handle the nicotine or the swallow it and are pussies, so next time I give them what I call a Mini Me pinch. You also have to keep the juice in your mouth away from the back of your throat and swallow dry.

I can't stand those damn pouches in my mouth. They're all scratchy and they dry up quick. Chew is so sweet it burns my mouth, but I love a big cheechaw every once in a while. I chew Levi Garrett.

Speaking of chew... here's a funny story. Me and my friends after camping in the foothills went trout fishing at this bridge creek. Both my friends have vans and we had them parked opposites so the trunks were facing eachother. I was chilling on one side think I was drunk or stoned can't remember which and had a fat cheek of Beechnut my friend gave me. 

My other friend was sitting there talking to me. My ADD kicked in and I started playing a Hank Jr song in my head. The lyric goes, "I'd like to spit some beech nut in that dude's eye." I WAS NOT thinking and did not intentionally do this, but I stared at him for a couple seconds and with an exploding mouthful of spit I just spat all over him. He just stared at me for about 10 seconds of silence and was like, "Oh... kay..." I, of course was dying of laughter and trying to apologize. He was cool with it.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Bassmasterzac said:


> It's a lot more powerful than both. Especially a dip like grizzly straight or copenhagen long cut and the wintergreen flavors. That shit is finger lickin' good man. Get ya a pinch, boy!
> 
> Try taking SMALL dips. I've given plenty of people their first dip. They either gag or actually hurl. It's not because dip is nasty. It's because they can't handle the nicotine or the swallow it and are pussies, so next time I give them what I call a Mini Me pinch. You also have to keep the juice in your mouth away from the back of your throat and swallow dry.
> 
> ...


It's not so much putting the dip in and chewing it, it's when it comes time to spit it out. For some reason I get nauseous when I do that. I have a bad gag reflex so that's probably part of it. I get gaggy bushing my teeth.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Bassmasterzac said:


> I don't find dip to be very addicting (I've been a heavy dipper since I was 16).


....


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

Sunshine Boy said:


> ....


I choose to dip, I've quit twice with absolutely no problem. I love tobacco and don't intend on giving it up anytime soon. On the other hand, when I was smoking a pack of marlboro reds a day, that was no doubt significantly harder to give up. I still get cravings just seeing someone smoke a cigarette. The funny thing is I used to be so against smoking. I couldn't even stand the smell of it. Now I embrace it lol. Nothing better when you're drinking.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Bassmasterzac said:


> I still get cravings just seeing someone smoke a cigarette. The funny thing is I used to be so against smoking. I couldn't even stand the smell of it. Now I embrace it lol. Nothing better when you're drinking.


I love the smell of a lit cigarette. It reminds me of home for some reason. It's so comforting.

Even though no one I grew up with smoked.


----------

